# Rats and V



## Saltwater Soul (Jan 17, 2013)

Funny V story for you.

Some rats had decided to chew a hole in the bottom of our compost bin and occasionally one would run out the bottom when I opened it. Maddie, our 1 year old V has figured this out a few days ago and started waiting for this so she could give chase.

So the wife decided to take the compost out to the bin (typically my job) on New Year's Eve. So not only did two rats run out by her feet when she opened the container, but Maddie caught one this time. Maddie then flipped it in the air as she does with her toys and managed to obtain a trajectory right next to my already screaming wife. Let's just say the already high volume shrieks increased markedly.

Fortunately, the neighbors must have been out of town as no one called 911. The kids and I did get a pretty good laugh. Oh, and now all we have to do is say anything like the word "Rat" and Maddie runs out to the bin.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Haha! I have to say the story is much better having met y'all. I can picture it so clearly! 

The other week one of our cats, Sneezy, was in the backyard playing with a live rat he'd caught. I kept Scout in the front, but the other dogs ran down to investigate. Sneezy kept dropping it, to clean his paws or watch his new toy, and the doxie mix took the opportunity to pick up the rat. Just like Maddie he flipped it up, but thankfully it was away from me! There's a time I would have freaked out, but now I'm just happy he's exercising his breed traits. My sister, however, was less than pleased when I told her later that day. "Eww! He's been kissing me all day!"


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

in all honesty, joking aside, I'd leave the rats to terriers, specialist rat killers. A rat carries Weils Disease, not very pleasant to humans or dogs.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Guess what this is?
A present to momma.
Rat tail complements of June.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Many years ago, I lived in a neighborhood of nice homes on a lake. We all got rats right about the same time (turned out to be a problem with abandoned city sewer pipes). It cost a fortune and took a long time to fully eradicate them. My 90 pound Weim would hear the rats in the middle of the night and go looking for them. City rats are incredibly fast and ninja like ;D. I knew one was in the pantry one night and I told my boy to wait while I opened the door. He literally bounced off of the walls and caught the rat. It was so fast, I never even saw it. He shook it to break it's neck and threw it on the ground. We then both stared back and forth from the rat to each other thinking "I am not picking it up, you pick it up!!" 

He repeated this a few more times before we finally got rid of all of the rats. I was always amazed at his ability to move so quick. He always seemed disgusted with them after he killed them.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice -- Left you the best part!



TexasRed said:


> Guess what this is?[/URL]
> A present to momma.
> Rat tail complements of June.
> [/quote]


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

That is a Horrible photo!!! Where is the rest of the rat... I never want to know!!!

Before Pearl actually came to live with us, and I was just dog sitting for my son while he was on vacation. We had a "roof" rat?? that is what my Hubby called it, it came to live in our Attic and would crawl down through the wall at night and come out a hole in the wall ... right where Pearls bed was. It took several nights for me to figure it out?? In the middle of the night this 110 lb Bloodhound would start doing Vizsla Zoomies all over the house... she would of course wake us with her pounding paws as she raced around like a lunatic?? I was beginning to think we had a ghost... It wasn't until she finally caught and killed the rat ( that must have weight 5 lbs) that we knew. She brought us her prize, and it was really amazing, She actually acted sad... because she killed the rat, or because the game was up, I'll never know?????


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

TKN The rat made the mistake of running on my wood fence. It was making its escape between the wood slats and June snatched it by the tail. I guess the rat had a good grip on the other side of the fence. She snatched its tail clean off. Two days later she caught a tailless rat.

Its not the worse thing the dogs have brought me.
When running them on the creek Cash found something.
He came to heel and sat, and was waiting on me to tell him Give. I couldn't see what it was when I placed my hand under his chin. It was a nasty rotten cat head. Looked at him, and Cash was doing his intense stare and pointing me. He was waiting on me to throw it for a retrieve. Not wanting to repeat the process, I had my daughter call the dogs further down the creek. When they weren't looking I disposed of the cat head. Sorry no pictures of that one.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> TKN The rat made the mistake of running on my wood fence. It was making its escape between the wood slats and June snatched it by the tail. I guess the rat had a good grip on the other side of the fence. She snatched its tail clean off. Two days later she caught a tailless rat.
> 
> . When they weren't looking I disposed of the cat head. Sorry no pictures of that one.


Well, Thank goodness for that!!

Fergy and I were out for a walk, a month or so ago, he was off leash and he ran down into the canyon... he found a VERY dead racoon and rolled in it to his hearts content, as I was atop, on the trail, and couldn't get to him... and he wouldn't come up ...OMG OMG he smelled SOOO BAD!! Worse than bad, and he kept bumping up against my leg as we rushed home, so then I smell SO BAD... we both went straight into the shower. 
I just can't even imagine if he had brought a part of that up to me in his MOUTH!!! and put it in MY hand??? 
OH BAD... real BAD!!


----------

